
Remember Backing Up to Diskettes? I’m Sorry. I Do, Too - ohjeez
http://www.druva.com/blog/diskette-nostalgia/
======
SixSigma
Floppies, how advanced, I still have a box of C15 cassette tapes with my data
from the 1980s on them!

~~~
ohjeez
Yeah -- but how would you get the data _off_ those tapes?

I have one computer system that's 10 years old (running OS/2) which is wholly
unconnected from the computing universe, much less my network. It has floppy
drives, a CD player (and no software to burn anything to CD), a SCSI and
serial ports. And I've a bunch of data on that system that I'd like to pry off
of it, though it'd take a rube goldberg setup to do so... which means I never
do get around to doing it.

~~~
SixSigma
I have a plan, as it happens. I'm going to leverage HTML5 audio processing
soon, as a bit of an exercise really, and work on Javascript processing of my
300 baud tape collection, that's why it was in my mind to make the comment.

I have my 8 bit computers - ZX81 and BBC Micro still working, for years I have
wanted to use my PC audio for data transfer and now I have some time to play
at it for a bit. I even have the idea that I might try and connect my ZX81 to
the internet in this way, writing a REPL in ZX basic and using the ZX81 as a
dumb terminal.

